# DCC ignorant



## DennisR (Aug 15, 2014)

*I have just acquired a G scale Bachmann 2.6.6.2 which is `dcc fitted`. I am using a Helmsman dc controller at the moment, I just run end-to-end.
The loco runs fine, I had to adjust a couple of the switches. 
I have no knowledge whatsoever about DCC and wouldn`t know if it was fitted, how do I tell ?
Nearly all my other locos are fitted with "Mylocosound" soundcards which are not dcc compatible, I am not sure which way to go, remove the dcc if fitted or .......................
*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You can stay running DC.... going DCC would make sense if you wanted:


multiple train control on the same track
remote control of all sounds
consisting
sophisticated lighting control
sounds where the load of the engine reflects changes in sound
and many more features.


You could buy inexpensive motor only control decoders, but you might have to add filters between the motor and the mylocosound cards.


Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

You can always sell the things you remove when upgrading.
Like Greg I use DCC and really like the realism of the sounds changing with loads plus the decoders on the market now can do so much more than the decoders of the past.


----------



## DennisR (Aug 15, 2014)

*Here are a couple of pics under the bonnet so to speak,
The small add-on card has GX83-V2 on it, is that something to do with DCC, if so what else would I need to run it ?*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, it appears to be the OEM Bachmann motor and sound card.

You need a DCC system to operate DCC, which consists of 4 functional components, sometimes packaged together:

1. a throttle (wired or wireless) where you give commands for speed, direction, horn, bells, lights, etc.

2. a command station, that translates the throttle "commands" to the DCC command stream, also consolidating other throttles, etc.

3. a booster, which basically amplifies the DCC command stream to the current and voltage levels that are appropriate for your scale (different scales use different voltages and different units have different amperage capabilities - i.e. number of trans that can be run simultaneously)

4. a power supply, which can be anything from a small wall wart to a 10 or 20 amp supply, again at the appropriate voltage. Inexpensive switching supplies are available, just fixed DC.

Now you can get a full range of systems from low power and limited capability to high power, many additional features, color touch screens, etc.

You can also build a system that uses wifi and apps on iPhone or Android devices, and the software is free, just the hardware is needed.

There's a ton of ways to go, but figure around $500 to put in a very good system, and less for a smaller system. Choosing a DCC system is something that will take some time and investigation since there are so many ones out there, and they all work with all brands of decoders, i.e. you have a lot of choices and a lot of interchangeability.

Greg


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

I'd say that's a Digitrax DG583AR DCC decoder, I've got one of those fitted in my 2-6-6-2. No sound on that one.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nick is right, looked up a picture of it. Go Nick!

The earliest decoder made to go into the Aristo socket, later transmogrified by Bachmann.

Greg


----------



## DennisR (Aug 15, 2014)

Appreciate your help, from another site I`ve found out that what I need to do is remove that one and plug in a "dummy" board, sounds like it was made for me !!
Just got to find a "dummy" board.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Again, if the speed is acceptable, there is no need to remove the board.


----------



## DennisR (Aug 15, 2014)

*Sorted, found a dummy plug, just waiting for it to arrive then out with the decoder and in with the dummy, nice and simple. Thanks for all the input appreciated.*


----------

